#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  help .... cirkel met safety's vastgemaakt!!!!!!

## od

heb ik het nu verkeerd gezien of is deze cirkel enkel met safety's vastgemaakt???
www.discobarexplosion.be
foto's fieronight

----------


## Controller

dat heb je niet verkeerd gezien, van de zotte dat het gebeurd zo.

maar volgens mij is dat niet het enige,
zijn hier de MAC's met safety's gerigt?
http://www.discobarexplosion.be/IMAG...tmalle/004.JPG

----------


## Michel_G

Neem aan dat je deze truss cirkel bedoelt ???

http://www.discobarexplosion.be/imag.../image011.html

Voor zover ik kan zien inderdaad alleen bevestigd aan safety's (en aan de andere kant een ketting ?!?)

Kan mij inderdaad niet aan de indruk ontrekken dat die mac's ook aan safety's bevestigt is !!!

Wat kan je hier nou nog over zeggen, afbeelding spreekt voor zich [V]

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> dat heb je niet verkeerd gezien, van de zotte dat het gebeurd zo.
> 
> maar volgens mij is dat niet het enige,
> zijn hier de MAC's met safety's gerigt?
> http://www.discobarexplosion.be/IMAG...tmalle/004.JPG



Als je naar de rechter MAC kijkt(en flink inzoomt) zie ik volgens mij wel een ophangbeugel.

groeten

floris

----------


## od

zijn de strobo's niet met stripjes vastgemaakt?

----------


## R. den Ridder

en dan de tekst op de site....

Wij proberen onze klanten enkel topkwaliteit te geven, door steeds te investeren in enkel het beste van het beste, en de meest geavanceerde nieuwe technologieën.

investeren in nieuwe technieken okay, maar investeren in veiligheid?
Ach, zoals het zo vaak gaat in bij die belgische discobarren... wel veel wapperlampen enzo, maar men vergeet veiligheid en onderhoud.

----------


## andrew

beste

de veiligheid is prioriteit voor discobar explosion, daarom wordt alles met OPHANGBEUGELS omhoog gehangen, plus de safety's. Het is moeilijk (haast niet) te zien op de foto's maar een garantie krijg je van mij.

Ik zal op zoek gaan naar betere foto's waar je duidelijk kan zien dat alles volgens de hoogste veiligheidsnormen gebeurt.

ps, enkel safety's zou al niet gaan... weet je wel welk gewicht het is?

mvg
andrew
webmaster discobarexplosion.be

----------


## andrew

zoals beloofd, hier een foto genomen uit een betere hoek, zodat je kan zien dat alle scans vast hangen met een ophangbeugel + safety's.

http://www.discobarexplosion.be/images/veiligheid.jpg

ps, over onderhoud: ons materiaal wordt steeds na een evenement volledig onder handen genomen, zodat we steeds het zuiverste lichteffect kunnen garanderen. Dit is bij ons nodig, sinds wij veel openluchtfuiven doen, en waar er veel stof is.

mvg
andrew
webmaster discobarexplosion.be

----------


## AJB

Mooi praat maar op deze foto;
http://www.discobarexplosion.be/imag.../image011.html

Kun jij me geen hijsband, scaffclamb of whatever laten zien, dat de safety's ondersteund... Gewoon opgehangen met veiligheidsmateriaal... Ook het lichteffect middenin de cirkel; aan safety's...Check zelf de trussligger; geen haak aan gehangen...

Helaas...u verliest, probeert u het later nog eens...[V]

----------


## denkomieken

heb nu eens deftig gekeken naar de desbetreffende foto en moet zeggen dat ik toch geen clamb of whatever zie. en die safety's zijn wel erg nauw gespannen rond die truss.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan nog wel safety's met zo'n ongewaardeerde gruwel musketon, die dan ook nog eens zijdeling wordt belast!
Is er nog ruimte op de vuilnisbelt van de horror-prutsers?
Zo niet, dan moet er maar iemand plaats maken! Deze knoeiert hoort er zeker op thuis!

----------


## ljanton

ja en nu is het ineens blijkbaar vrij stil ...
tjah , in alle geval heb je geluk dat er niets is gebeurt andrew , want anders kon jeje spaarpotje leegmaken  :Big Grin:  ergens hoop ik dat als mensen niet de regels volgen dat het dan voor hen eens goed fout loopt ... zodat ze weten dat ze verkeerd waren


greet'zz ljanton

----------


## Upgrading your system

Prachtig hoor, maar dat verhaal met die mac's rammelt ook aan alle kanten, je laat hier een foto zien die op een heel andere locatie of tijdstip is genomen als de foto waar het om ging. zo kan je van alles zeggen, het bewijst nog niet dat op de eerste foto idd ook trussklemmen of halfcouplers gebruikt zijn.
en je uitleg wat betreft die circel wil ik ook wel een aanhoren

Zullen we maar vast een abonnementje Hall Of Shame voor je aanvragen??want de foto's die je op je site zet zijn meestal de pronkstukken, ik dat geval wil ik de rest wel eens zien.

----------


## Lazy

heb laatst zoiets tijdens een beurs mee gemaakt in de jaarbeurs... Daar werd een circel van +/- 8 meter doorsnee getakeld met de haak van de takel om de dunne spijl van de circel. Verder hadden ze omdat ze te weinig trusspennen hadden een aantal connecters vastgezet met schroevedraaiers...

----------


## tha_dj

Ljanton ! IK hoop dat het het alleen goed fout gaat als het publiek al weg is !!!
Want aan dooien en gewonden heb je niks en schiet niemand iets mee op !

Maar dat het hele zaakie een keer naar beneden komt zodat al het spul kapot is en wat dan ook nog eens niet vergoed wordt door een verzekering vind ik meer dan genoeg leergeld voor zulke mensen !

----------


## steef

als ik goed kijk naar de foto met die cirkeltruss dan lijkt het mij dat ook de stroobjes met ty-rips vastgezet zijn. Of vergis ik me nu ??

Stefan

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door steef_
> 
> als ik goed kijk naar de foto met die cirkeltruss dan lijkt het mij dat ook de stroobjes met ty-rips vastgezet zijn. Of vergis ik me nu ??
> 
> Stefan



lijkt me ook zo te zijn ja... [V]

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:Of vergis ik me nu ??



Ik gok op vuilzak-binders [} :Smile: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 1. Daar werd een circel van +/- 8 meter doorsnee getakeld met de haak van de takel om de dunne spijl van de circel. 
> 2. Verder hadden ze omdat ze te weinig trusspennen hadden een aantal connecters vastgezet met schroevedraaiers...



Dezelfde company of twee verschillende? 
De jaarbeurs is groot - en ik heb daar ook al heel wat horror, van allerlei grapjassen (?) gezien in de loop der jaren.
1. Sterk he, die kleine buisjes! En daar zijn er veeeeeel van joh!
2. Hoezo on-economisch dom? Een trusspen is vast nog wel geodkoper dan een schroevendraaier. En dan hebben we het niet eens over de schade in de trusskoppeldelen.
Wie niet slim is.... zal voor L*L staan.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> ...



Was allebei bij dezelfde circel als je dat bedoelt...

Ik geloof dat het bij de horecava van afgelopen jaar was, weet even zo snel niet meer welk bedrijf. De stand was van een bedrijf met zelfreinigende ovens ofzo..

----------


## tomv

Ik vraag mij soms toch echt wel af of die mensen die dat omhoog takellen of wat dan ook er niet verder bij nadenken.
Gewoon met een safety cirkel vastmaken. Waarom hebben wij dan al die clamps enz nodig, de jaarlijkse keuringen, noem maar op.


En ze zijn niet de enigste die zo straffe stoten uithalen, heb al vaker op fuiven in omgeving met wijde boog rond de trussing gelopen. Jammer dat ik geen digi cam heb, anders had ik die straffe stoten vereeuwigd.
Het is alleen moeilijk om dat te voorkomen vrees ik. Wie gaat op alle events controlleren of rigging in orde is enz. En met steekproefgewijs te controlleren hebben de bedrijven die het zo bont maken toch meestal geluk dat ze geen controlle krijgen.

----------


## od

zelfde site maar nu jeha 2004. weer duidelijk te zien dat het safety's zijn die ze gebruiken  :Frown:

----------


## ljanton

> citaat:Ljanton ! IK hoop dat het het alleen goed fout gaat als het publiek al weg is !!!
> Want aan dooien en gewonden heb je niks en schiet niemand iets mee op !
> 
> Maar dat het hele zaakie een keer naar beneden komt zodat al het spul kapot is en wat dan ook nog eens niet vergoed wordt door een verzekering vind ik meer dan genoeg leergeld voor zulke mensen !



wel tha dj , dat bedoelde ik ook ... 
als het publiek weg is of nog niet in de zaal en dat het dan neerpleurt , en dan lees ik het wel in de krant en lach ik me zowat eventjes rot ... dat is ook een beetje vergelijkbaar met die 1 rigger die onlangs bij david bowie er is afgevallen ... ze hadden coke in z'n bloed gevonden ... tjah .. eigen schuld , dikke bult

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat betreft safety's... een safety is gewoon een dunne staalkabel, dus als die dunne staalkabels sterk genoeg zijn voor een lichtgewicht cirkel-trussje, nou vooruit. Mar dan NIET de domme musketons eraan, en dan cker die ook nog niet eens zijdelings belasten.   
To ljanton...
Dat van die (helaas overleden) kluns met cocaine-sporen in zijn bloed, dat was stom genoeg. Maar als iedereen "met die diagnose" na morgen zou moeten vallen, dan vrees ik dat er nog heel wat van zulke berichten in deze business zullen volgen .. en dan zijn er ook nog de drankjes, de heggeblaadjes en de pretpil. 
'We live in a rotten kingdom'... vrij naar Hamlet.  
Het was alleen geen rigger, maar een volgspotter die op weg naar de volgspot van de staalladder is gevallen. Veel erger is dat er een systeem van verticale valbeveiliging naast die ladder hing, maar hij daar niet op was ingeklikt.... 
Overmoed of gemakzucht door die coke? Wie zal het zeggen. 
Maar dood is ie wel. En zeker weten eigen schuld. 
Laten we er wat van leren.

----------


## DidierB

We zien hier steeds vaker zulke foto's verschijnen, of zelfs in het echt van die wanpraktijken. Maar wat kunnen we hier nou concreet aan doen? En dan bedoel ik niet maandagochtend op kantoor, maar de avond zelf, wanneer we het vaststellen.

Ik ben al meermaals ergens op een fuif aangekomen waar ik mijn vrienden afraadde van in de buurt van de trussing te gaan staan. 1 keer zelfs geluk gehad dat ze me altijd wel serieus nemen wanneer ik zoiets zeg want de hele zooi is inderdaad naar beneden gekomen die avond. En dus tegenwoordig vragen sommige van m'n vrienden me als we binnenkomen "En? Is het veilig?". Waarop ik soms moet antwoorden: neen, maar het komt in de buurt. Onder het motto: een avondje onbezorgd stappen.

Maar wat kunnen we eraan doen? concreet? 

De politie/brandweer bellen? Die kennen er zelf geen fluit van, dus wat gaan zij doen?
De keuring AIB/ATK? Dan moet je ze op voorhand boeken en mag je het factuur verwachten.
De organisatie verwittigen? Die gaan hun fuifje echt niet stilleggen of ze maken verlies. Bovendien ben jij dan die kerel van een concurrerende firma die de andere firma probeert zwart te maken om het contract zelf binnen te halen?!?

Het is zoals ik vandaag in de krant las over een reeks auto-inbraken: de volgende morgen belden mensen de politie om te vertellen dat ze die nacht verdachte personen aan auto's zagen friemelen. De volgende morgen was dus net iets te laat om de misère te voorkomen. En dat geldt in onze sector even hard.


Mvg,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## G-LiTe

2 Didier,

Daar past eigenlijk maar 1 antwoord op: een duidelijke onbetwistbare wetgeving met een degelijke controle door overheidsorganen. 
Nu, terwijl ik het neertyp weet ik ook al hoe idealistisch dit klinkt, maar in essentie is dat de enige afdoende oplossing.

Ik heb mijn opleiding genoten in de vliegtuigsector (mechanisch design), een sector waar veiligeheid hoog in het vaandel staat en waar je in alle stadia van het toestel: ontwerp, gebruik, herstelling ..al je activiteiten moet laten controleren door respectivelijke instanties van luchtwaardigheid. Zelfs in deze gereguleerde sector vinden zelfs nu en dan wanpraktijken en gesjoemel plaats. Wat verwacht je dan aan te treffen in een sector waar professionalisme en amateurisme elkaar vaak concurentieel bekampen.

Maar de eerste stap die genomen moet worden is een gefundamenteerde sectorgebonden regeling of gedragscode vast te leggen, eerlijk gezegd verzuipen we in de do's en don'ts en veel van die zaken komen van horen zeggen of ons baseren op waarnemingen regels in andere industrietakken. Laat staan dan nog de onderlinge verschillen tussen landen en hun verschillende regelgeving. OP termijn zou ons dit in staat moeten stellen om de uitspraak: 'Dat is niet veilig' te kunnen omvormen tot 'Dat is niet toegestaan', iets wat veel duidelijker te communiceen valt naar leken toe.

Maar het is een lange weg te gaan  :Smile: 

G-LiTe

----------


## DidierB

dus concreet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door -Bart-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Of vergis ik me nu ??
> ...



Kolsonbandjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Didier,

'We' kunnen niet veel anders doen dan het wangedrag van 'concullega's' maar konstant aan de kaak blijven stellen.
En altijd laten blijken dat je wel weet hoe het moet.
Als 'we' allemaal met bonnenboekjes of gele en rode kaarten aan elkaar zouden rondlopen wordt dat toch uitgelegd als kinnesinne. 
En als je volgens het boekje werkt duurt het heeeeeel lang (laten we zeggen 1 op de 10.000 klussen) voordat er een ongeluk zal gebeuren.... want 100% absolute veiligheid bestaat nu eenmaal niet. 
Maar ook de knoeilega's komen heel vaak weg met hun gefrutsknutskneuter, en worden gered door de ingebouwde veiligheidfactor in veel materialen. 
Als het ongelukken-risico bij hen dan een factor 100 hoger is duurt het statistisch nog steeds 100 klussen voordat de 'shit-hits-the-fan'.

Zelf op de autowegen waar (bijna) iedereen een door de overheid erkende opleiding heeft genoten en een dito attest (rijbewijs) moet kunnen tonen gebeuren nog steeds ongelukken. 

Kortom: opvoeden, zeuren, aantonen, becommentarieren, uitleggen, trainen, helpen, zeiken, verbeteren, drammen, instrueren, opleiden .....
Dan laten we het (super-incidentele) beboeten wel over aan ArbeidsInspectie of Parket.

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door -Bart-_
> ...



Misschien op grootmoeders wijze: GAREN [?]

----------


## ronny

of het zijn misschien padvinders,  gesjort uiteraard :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mischien een domme vraag hoor, maar zou het geen goed idee zijn om een boek samen te stellen met praktijkvoorbeelden hoe wel en niet te riggen.
Het is duidelijk dat het volgen van een riggingcursus het allerbeste zou zijn, maar aangezien in de praktijk blijkt dat dit niet altijd onder de prioriteiten wordt gesteld zou het mischien een idee zijn hier goede voorbeelden bij te noemen en ook berekeningen en aanslagmethoden te beschijven.

Niet te uitgebreid natuurlijk, anders kan Rinus alleen nog droog brood eten [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

maar zonder dolle, een boek om te voorkomen dat er in de amateurscene echte ongelukken gaan gebeuren. Hoe zet ik veilig een rackje, hoe safe ik alles netjes en correct, hoe hang ik truss aan een bestaande bintconstructie van een zaaltje dat soort dingen..

of zou dit een slecht plan zijn :Big Grin: 

Note aan eventuele schrijver: voorbeelden hoe het NIET moet kan hier op het forum gevonden worden.[:P]

----------


## Adverbo

Da's wel eens een idee ! Het zal zeker helpen om (minder)fouten te maken en commentaren te verkrijgen als iets verkeerd wordt gedaan. Zoals eerder ook al gezegd, 100% fiabiliteit bestaat nooit maar als je al 99,99% kansen heb dat het zorgvuldigd opgesteld is...

----------


## Adverbo

Vanuit de antwoord van bij de verschuldigde heb deze foto teruggenomen :
http://www.discobarexplosion.be/images/veiligheid.jpg
Ze beweren dit een voorbeeld van veiligheid te zijn ! Amai !
Rookmachine in Truss hangen ! Is dat wel veilig ! zeker niet zelfs met een ophangbeugel en 200 safeties !

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Adverbo_
> 
> Vanuit de antwoord van bij de verschuldigde heb deze foto teruggenomen :
> http://www.discobarexplosion.be/images/veiligheid.jpg
> Ze beweren dit een voorbeeld van veiligheid te zijn ! Amai !
> Rookmachine in Truss hangen ! Is dat wel veilig ! zeker niet zelfs met een ophangbeugel en 200 safeties !




Degelijke rookmachines zijn degelijk bruikbaar in trussings. Zelfs in disco's hangen soms de rookmachines in de truss.
Rookmachines kunnen druppen, maar dit is de kondens dat rond de spuitnozzle zich ophoopt. Deze condens is max 25°c (omgevingstemperatuur met een verschil van maximaal 10°C ongeveer)
Dus brandplekken enzomeer ga je er niet van hebben.
Dus de goede machines (zoals de Martin Pro-2000) ophangen kan echter geen kwaad.


Grts

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> Zelfs in disco's hangen soms de rookmachines in de truss.



Ik zou je er toch graag voor willen waarschuwen om dit op zich als een veiligheidsgarantie te zien.
Ook de discotheek-installateurs-sector is niet gevrijwaard van prutsers en knoeiers.

----------


## oversound

Maar je moet dan wel weer opletten onder welke hoek je de rookmachine hangt. Hij mag niet te veel (Gegeven aantal graden door fabrikant) naar beneden wijzen.

Groet,
Emiel

----------


## rinus bakker

_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_ 



> citaat:  
> 1. Mischien een domme vraag hoor, maar zou het geen goed idee zijn om een boek samen te stellen met praktijkvoorbeelden hoe wel en niet te riggen.



Er zijn geen domme vragen er zijn alleen domme antwoorden. (Er zijn wel veel vragen naar de bekende weg).
Maar heb je een idee over de hoeveelheid werk waar je het over hebt. Wat betreft voorbeelden: daar heb je manuals met afbeeldingen voor.




> citaat:2. Het is duidelijk dat het volgen van een riggingcursus het allerbeste zou zijn, maar aangezien in de praktijk blijkt dat dit niet altijd onder de prioriteiten wordt gesteld zou het mischien een idee zijn hier goede voorbeelden bij te noemen en ook berekeningen en aanslagmethoden te beschijven.



Ik ben door J&H al eens gevraagd om een soort korte eendaagse cursus op te zetten. 
Ik was daarmee begonnen in het begin van dit jaar, maar weer gestopt toen het heel erg druk werd.
Dit is wel een aanleiding om die draad weer eens op te gaan pakken.




> citaat:3. Niet te uitgebreid natuurlijk, anders kan Rinus alleen nog droog brood eten []



Dank je voor het begrip, maar met 2. is er nog wel een belegje   (ham/kaas meegebakken graag!) te verdienen - hoop ik.




> citaat:4. maar zonder dolle, een boek om te voorkomen dat er in de amateurscene echte ongelukken gaan gebeuren. Hoe zet ik veilig een rackje, hoe safe ik alles netjes en correct, hoe hang ik truss aan een bestaande bintconstructie van een zaaltje dat soort dingen..



Besef je dan wel dat hoe meer en uitgebreider je die praktijkgevallen wilt nemen, hoe minder diepgang er per item is te geven. 
En de ambitie om 'ongelukken te voorkomen' is natuurlijk heel fraai, maar wel meteen als onhaalbaar te kenschetsen. 
Ook al zou iedereen in de business verplicht worden  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  om zo'n cursus te volgen. 
Zelfs een medicus-specialist met 5-10 jaar universitaire opleiding kan wel eens en fout maken: gemiddelde resultaat 1,4 dode per artsenloopbaan.




> citaat:5. of zou dit een slecht plan zijn



Ik zou zeggen: integendeel. En voor mensen die dan toch meer willen weten is er alsnog een mogelijkheid om de volledige rigging cursussen te volgen.




> citaat:6. Note aan eventuele schrijver: voorbeelden hoe het NIET moet kan hier op het forum gevonden worden.[:P]



Ja, en iedere keer denk je dat je alle mogelijke soorten van gepruts en ellende [xx(] wel gezien hebt, maar nog heel vaak val je van verbazing / afschuw / horror weer van je stoel.  :Frown: 

Ik ga er wat mee doen en je zal het binnenkort (4-6 weken) wel lezen op dit forum.
En alsnog bedankt voor de por onder mijn kont.  :Smile: 
En belofte van mijn kant: Als het van de grond komt doe jij voor nop mee.

----------


## ralph

Conclusie: Als je Rinus een schop onder zn hol geeft ga je veiliger werken :Big Grin: 

sorrie...vrijdagmiddaghumor[:X][:X][:X]

----------


## niesten

Lijkt me een goed idee, zo'n "instap" cursus of boek hierover.
Als "amateur licht & geluid technicus" wil ik best ervoor zorgen dat alles zo veilig mogelijk gebeurt.
Maar zo'n 5 daagse cursus is (incl. vervoer, hotel, etc) toch wel een behoorlijke investering voor een hobby (die zowiezo al uit de kluiten gewassen is). Zo vaak bouw ik immers geen truss constructie, en al zeker geen grote, dus zo'n cursus waarschijnlijk een beetje oversized.
Maar simpele zaken als de 75% regeling bij 2 statieven e.d. zijn toch wel belangrijke elementaire dingen, denk ik. Alhoewel ik die ook pas hier op het forum heb geleerd (en daarvoor dus uit onwetendheid fout heb gedaan! gelukkig zonder gevolgen). Zo zijn er waarschijnlijk nog een dozijn basisregels die eigenlijk iedereen zou moeten weten.

Zo'n eendags cursus is nog wel goed te doen voor de meesten van ons. En wie weet, als we dan de smaak te pakken hebben....
Schrijf mij maar alvast in voor de eendaagse cursus!! (beetje afhankelijk van de datum, locatie is minder belangrijk)

Groeten,

Roger Niesten

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo ralph,
maar ook om vrijdagmiddaghumor kun je lachen!
Ik vinnum leuk!

----------


## Upgrading your system

> citaat:En belofte van mijn kant: Als het van de grond komt doe jij voor nop mee.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kijk Rinus, dat vindt ik nou leuk van je.. ik moet zeggen dat ik hier veel belangstelling voor heb.. en niet eens vanwegen het nob [:P]

maar het lijkt me een hele interessante ontwikkeling.. en ik blijf graag op de hoogte..

Grz Ron

----------


## rinus bakker

het nob?
verklaar je nader!

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> het nob?
> verklaar je nader!



Niet de mensen die wel eens iets met tv te maken hebben, maar in nob in de zin van 'niets, nakkes, nada'. Gratis dus [8D]

In riggingtermen ook wel 'nop' genoemd [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Nop, Nob, nix.. ja sorry hoor, je zou zeggen dat ik gezopen had, maar laten we het er maar even op houden dat ik de verkeerde toets te pakken had [:P] :Big Grin: 

Sorry Rinus, Ik ga dan maar naast een riggingcursus ook een nederlands cursus volgen. want dit was mijn GOEDSTE nederlands  :Wink: 

het klinkt in ieder geval hetzelfde als je het snel zegt, en als je veel whisky op hebt, lijkt het nog hetzelfde geschreven ook [:P][B)]

Maar verder blijft het dezelfde reactie...[^]

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik kan merken dat we het kwartje niet meer hebben...
het duurt bij mij wel erg lang voordat die 0,1134 Eurocent wilden vallen. [:I] [ :Embarrassment: )]  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, ach.. je kan niet alles hebben..
Maar als ik het nog een keertje uit moet leggen... je zegt het maar!![:P] :Big Grin: 

Gr Ron

----------


## rinus bakker

Inmiddels moet ik bukken, 
want nu liggen die rottige eurocenten op de grond.
En als erkend Ziener kan ik natuurlijk het beste lezen in geld.
Nou fijn is  dat:
Die munten voorspellen de komende tijd slecht weer en kou!
En 
nog heel veel gepruts met truss!

----------


## mark_b

Ik heb eens in een "veilige' situatie de organisatie opdehoogte gesteld van het gepruts van een "collega bedrijf" maar die lieten me er gewoon uitflikkeren door de BEFeiliging. Dus ik hou voortaan wijselijk mn smoellie...en wacht gewoon af.......

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zeg Rinus, Je hoeft echt geen Ziener te zijn om in nederland slecht weer en kou te voorspellen. En gepruts met truss, je weet het.. tis aan de orde van de dag [:P]

voorspel liever het eerstvolgende trussongeval, dan zorg ik dat ik daar niet ben.. dat zou ik veel knapper vinden  :Big Grin:

----------


## lightj.

Geplaatst door R. den Ridder
investeren in nieuwe technieken okay, maar investeren in veiligheid?
Ach, zoals het zo vaak gaat in bij die belgische discobarren... wel veel wapperlampen enzo, maar men vergeet veiligheid en onderhoud.
__________________________________________________  ___________________

hey mr. den ridder, this niet omdat er een paar firma's zijn in belgie die hun voette vege aan de veilighieds normen dat alle firma's dat in belgie doen.
 grtz lightj.

----------


## mark_b

Ik zal Jomanda eens raadplegen. Die ziet tenminste echt wat!! (dat denkt ze tenminste!)

----------


## rinus bakker

En ik zie ook dat er in Belgie nog een hele hoop te doen is op dit gebied...

Is het geen tijd voor een Belgische zuster van de ARGH! (www.argh.nl)
Kortom een ARGB? of ARGV? of een VRGV? de Vlaamse Riggers & Grondriggers Vereniging?

Er is maar een manier om wat aan de verbetering van de veiligheid te doen.... 
Dat is door zelf wat te DOEN! 
Duwen en trekken en voorlichten en waarschuwen en normen en brancheregels voor te stellen enz enz enz enz enz enz enz.
En eens per jaar een barbeque of een leuke trip naar een fabrikant van hijsmateriaal ...

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Rinus,

Ne de toestanden die ik in het mecc in Maastricht heb meegemaakt, heb ik met een aantal collega's zitten babbelen en daar werd hetzelfde gezegd, mss eens een vereniging oprichten, cursussen organiseren,... want het loopt hier in België idd regelmatig de spuigaten uit!! 
We houden je op de hoogte!
Niet dat ik rigger ben, maar ben op zoek naar een nieuwe uitdaging!

greetz tuur

----------


## Valeer

Hé Rinus,

Ik wil hier ook graag effe op reageren.

Even voorstellen: ik ben Valeer van Licht Geluid Opleidingen (LGO), in België, waar Rinus begin april een 5-daagse cursus komt geven.

Jullie hebben het helemaal mis: in België gaat op rigging-gebied alles perfect! Althans, dat moet wel, want anders zou de cursus al volzet zijn (en er zijn nog enkele plaatsen vrij).

Klinkt en is misschien wat sarcastisch, maar het valt me toch op dat er in België meer over het probleem wordt gepraat, dan dat er de neiging bestaat om er iets aan te doen. Te starten met eindelijk eens die cursus te volgen!

Dus Rinus, alle respect voor jou voor de vele pogingen die je blijft ondernemen om het onderwerp rigging (figuurlijk én letterlijk) hangende te houden. Ik zou er in elk geval helemaal krankzinnig van worden (of is dit jou ondertussen al overkomen?).  :Wink: 

En aan alle Belgische technici: komaan jongens, laten we eindelijk onze reputatie wat opkrikken!

Valeer

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Vind het beetje laag dat je hier komt reclame maken, zoiets had ik niet verwacht...
Ik zou eventueel wel geïnteresseerd zijn, helaas vind ik het nogal duur voor 5 dagen...

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> helaas vind ik het nogal duur voor 5 dagen...



Uhm, is kennis niet onbetaalbaar ? Dan is de verrijking daarvan toch maar een schijntje  :Big Grin: [} :Smile: ]

----------


## mark_b

2Dikke foaf, ik vind dat er een verschil is tussen reclame maken en reclame maken. Ik vind de opmerking van Valeer niet echt storend en past precies bij dit onderwerp dus....

----------


## Orbis

ik zou niet weten waarom dat een lage reactie zou zijn van Valeer, hij slaat net de nagel op de kop, al begrijp ik wel dat mensen als jou, dikke foaf zich daardoor aangevallen voelen, veel over praten maar er niets aan (willen) doen...

----------


## Gast1401081

a Valeer stelt zich netjes voor, 
b Is er blijkbaar een probleem gesignaleerd
c Wil Valeer daar blijkbaar wat aan doen
d heeft Valeer geen links naar de desbetreffende site's gegeven, dus geen reclame

Dus ik zie het lage aspect ook niet zo. 
Verder : hoeveel kost een rijbewijs in belgie, met theorie en praktijklessen? Ga je ook zonder rijbewijs op een vrachtwagen sturen?

----------


## Valeer

Bedankt jongens, het is inderdaad helemaal niet mijn bedoeling om reklame te maken. Die cursus geraakt heus wel vol.

Alleen had ik (en met mij nog enkele anderen) een wachtlijst verwacht van hier tot in Tokyo. Ik zit namelijk ook al wat jaren in het vak, dus ik weet wat er zoal fout gaat. Ik zal dan ook de laatste zijn om te beweren dat ik mij altijd aan 'de regels' heb gehouden. En juist omdat ik deze uitspraak al te dikwijls heb gehoord, verbaast het me toch behoorlijk dat niet meer techniekers eindelijk eens die regels willen aanleren.




> citaat:Ik zou eventueel wel geïnteresseerd zijn, helaas vind ik het nogal duur voor 5 dagen...



Om op het oorspronkelijk onderwerp van deze discussie terug te komen: wat zou de prijs zijn als dat cirkeltrussje naar beneden dondert? En dan heb ik het niet over het kapotte trussje & de spotjes, maar wel over degenen die eronder stonden te dansen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Niemand hoeft er naar een cursus,
niemand hoeft in deze sector te werken,
niemand hoeft er iets mee te verdienen,
maar de Europese Wetgeving (en dus ook die in Belgie!) stelt dat jij (of je baas) 
moet kunnen aantonen dat je voldoende voor je werk moet zijn opgeleid / geinstrueerd.

Voor Dikke Foaf is vijftien minuten instructie waarschijnlijk al voldoende, en dan bij voorkeur natuurlijk wel gratis!
En dan heben die Hollanders de naam om de Zuinige Zeikerds te zijn........ 

Zeg Foaf, weet je wel zeker dat je een Belg/Vlaming bent?

----------


## Valeer

En nu wil ik even opkomen voor Dikke Foaf:
Ik weet dat hij niet 'zuinig' is, want hij heeft bij ons de cursus 'Geluidstechnicus' gevolgd en die is ook lang niet gratis. Ook aan interesse & volharding ontbreekt het hem niet, want zijn eindresultaat was meer dan behoorlijk. En zolang hij zich niet bezighoudt met het ophangen van speakers en dergelijke mag hij de rigging-cursus natuurlijk te duur vinden.

Als iemand zich daarentegen wél wil bezighouden met het 'verfraaien' van het plafond boven onschuldige muzikanten en toeschouwers, dan kan ik Rinus alleen maar bijtreden. Het zou VERBODEN moeten worden om ook maar iets op te hangen zonder dat je kan aantonen dat je daarvan over de nodige kennis beschikt!!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk en zolang wel allemaal eerlijk blijven kunnen we ook dit soort dingen gewoon zeggen.
Top Valeer, dat je nu voor Dikke Foaf opkomt.

Blijft de vraag waarom hij iets te duur vindt wanneer hij de cursus toch niet wilt volgen.
Ik zou best heel wat cursussen willen volgen waarvan ik de info binnenkrijg.
Maar soms heb ik gewoon al iets anders in mijn agenda staan .... 
en in andere gevallen denk ik: 
het onderwerp is wel rete-interessant en zeer wetenswaard - maar doe ik er later ook wat mee?
Je bent een goede geluidspik, en rigging wordt nooit je 'cup-of-tea'. 
Wat zal je je dan druk maken, en al helemaal niet over de prijs.

Maar als ik vind dat het mij aan voor mij belangrijke kennis ontbreekt, 
dan is zelf  1100,- voor twee dagen nog niet te duur,
ook al kan ik het niet binnen een paar maanden praktisch toepassen - laat staan te gelde te maken.

De waarde van kennis is toch in de eerste plaats dat wat je er zelf waardevol aan vind.
Pas daarna zullen anderen (h)erkennen dat die kennis ook waardevol kan zijn.  
En dan is het in een tegenwaarde uit te drukken - en die kennen we dan weer als Euro's.
En pas als de overheid ergens een bepaald minimaal niveau van vakkennis gaat eisen, 
kan die waarde ook echt ingevuld worden in de zin van betere betaling.
Maar dat zal nog wel even duren............ zeker in dit malle vakgebied.

----------


## willy1

De foto's die jullie kunnen vinden onder "wat vinden jullie van deze rigging" heb ik genomen op de Paas TD die op 27/3 plaasthad te Gooik. (zie www.kljstrijland.shorturl.com) Mijn verbazing was dan ook groot toen ik opmerkte hoe OD, die hier steeds de heilige uithangt op jullie forum, deze constructie geplaatst had. Ik zeg hier niet dat wij geen fouten maken, maar als je een ander met de vinger wijst moet je altijd zorgen dat je zelf recht in je schoenen staat. Wij hebben foto's van constructies die hij plaatste die je niet voor mogelijk houd. Wat zou dan ook de reden zijn waarom plots alle foto's van zijn website verdwenen zijn ? www.dboverdrive.be
En waarom werd dit onderwerp reeds gesloten door de moderator terwijl deze nog steeds open staat ? word vervolgd .....

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Willy,
dit is een vorm van topic vervuiling.
En naar het zich nu laat aanzien ook op een persoon ipv op de bal?
Prima dat je dit soort fouten laat zien, maar als het om meer gaat dan dat hoort het niet op het forum. Persoonlijke vetes los je maar ergens anders op. 
En nu ook niet gaan zitten mieren in een ander (zijn) topic.

----------


## DBAirwave

Een feit is dat OD en Explosion vroeger ongelofelijke fouten maakten, maar nu ze beiden dit forum ontdekt hebben ziet het er al heel wat beter uit. 

Beide heren hebben dus uit hun fouten geleerd en zo durf ik weer naar fuiven gaan! Op de goeien afloop. Olé

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou laten we hopen dat dit forum niet alleen maar voor deze twee genoemde heren/companies 
de nodige positieve impulsen kan geven. 
Misschien dat er ook wel zwijgende forummers zijn die er wat in hun voordeel mee kunnen doen.

----------


## od

Dus Rinus, zoals reeds eerder vermeld in een persoonlijke mail.
Geef het zeker toe dat wij fouten maakten in het verleden (misschien nu ook nog???) en dank zij het forum heb ik dan ook mijn fouten ingezien. Waarvoor nogmaals mijn dank aan Rinus en alle andere forumleden die mij daarbij geholpen hebben, niet alleen via het forum maar ook via persoonlijk mail.
Zie ik nog fouten op het forum dan zal ik deze zeker melden, zonder ook maar één firma te viseren. Dus Willy, als ge in uw gat zijt gebeten daarvoor sorry!!! Dit was zeker niet de bedoeling!! trouwens een kleine 2 jaar geleden hebben ze ook een van mijn constructies volledig met de grond gelijk gemaakt. Wat betreft foto's op mijn website .... deze zijn niet met die bedoeling weggelaten, maar wel om plaats te winnen. wat heeft het fuifpubliek aan detailfoto's van opstellingen?

----------


## od

to airwave .... zijn al jullie fuiven veilig?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

veilig en belgie gaan niet echt goed samen in 1 woord weet ik uit ervaring  :Stick Out Tongue:  dit komt niet in het geheel door de regelgeving maar vooral de controle daar op.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, 

ik denk dat we in Nederland ook nog steeds een betere controle zouden kunnen wensen. Alhoewel die Belgen het soms wel erg bont kunnen maken [8D]

----------


## ronny

jamaar in belgie heb je dan ook nog eens de mentaliteit op grotere producties waar je met meerdere bedrijven zit   dat als 1 bedrijf iets niet goed doet( echt verkeerd dan wel ) en jij zegt daar als werknemer van een ander bedrijf iets van, dat al die kerels je eens rap lelijk gaan bekijken. Dat geklus van vroeger met de ladder en wat lampjes daaraan( heel vroeger ) zit er bij veel bedrijven nog in. Hoe komt dit? welnu degene waar het bedrijf van is heeft nooit niks anders geweten en zal dit ook zo tegen zijn werkvolk zeggen. En werkvolk is meestal maar de locale jeugd die zich daar in interesseerd en dan ieder weekend meeloopt. die op den duur wel wat kennis vergaren, maar of die kennis juist is...?

En als je al eens een bedrijf hebt waar het wel allemaal oke is en die wel op zen volk let en die er voor zorgt dat er ook cursussen kunnen gevolgd worden dan moeten deze natuurlijk hun prijs gaan verhogen en krijg je opeens een pak minder te doen. want de concurrentie is hier moordend. dat begint bijvoorbeeld bij 800 voor een fuifje en dat eindigd bij 400 wegens de zware concurrentie, maar dan moet je wel een vrachtwagen vol meenemen, 5 man hebben rondlopen, een dj en lj hebben.  Zij die er ervaring mee hebben weten goeg genoeg wat ik bedoel.

komen we natuurlijk weer bij het thema: marktverziekers. Daar kan je uren over zeveren, maar uiteindelijk komt het op het volgende neer: kan je als bedrijf voor zo min mogelijk centen zoveel mogelijk lampen en geluid meenemen, die dan ook nog eens mooi ophangen  dan heb je de klus. Of dat nu veilig is of niet, het zal de organisatie niks uitmaken, zij hebben goedkoop veel centen.  En der zijn hier de laatste tijd prijzen rond aant gaan dat ik het zelf niet meer snap hoe een bedrijf daar voor kan werken...

een oplossing daarvoor is gewoon controle!  laat nu eens 1 persoon iedere fuif hier in de buurt keuren. 1 persoon die verstand heeft van zaken en ook gezond verstand. Het zou een groot verschil vormen. Al die marktverziekers zijn eruit en er kan teminste op een normale manier gewerkt worden dan.

Je kan volgens de regels werken( alles tot in de puntjes toepassen ), je kan gewoon gezond verstand gebruiken, maar zelfs dit laatste ontbreekt totaal bij sommige bedrijven. Dus ik vind dat het hoog tijd wordt dat er hier eens wat aan gedaan moet worden.

mvg
ronny

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> een oplossing daarvoor is gewoon controle!  laat nu eens 1 persoon iedere fuif hier in de buurt keuren. 1 persoon die verstand heeft van zaken en ook gezond verstand. Het zou een groot verschil vormen. Al die marktverziekers zijn eruit en er kan teminste op een normale manier gewerkt worden dan.
> 
> Je kan volgens de regels werken( alles tot in de puntjes toepassen ), je kan gewoon gezond verstand gebruiken, maar zelfs dit laatste ontbreekt totaal bij sommige bedrijven. Dus ik vind dat het hoog tijd wordt dat er hier eens wat aan gedaan moet worden.
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Daar kan ik me volledig in vinden!!!Ik ben zelf ook maar een kleine speler, maar heb wel al mijn meteriaal netjes in orde, liften gekeurd, originele trussen, alle rondslingers vervangen door steelt, heleboel safety's, stroomkasten gekeurd,.... En dan verlies ik kontrakten aan firma's die het allemaal niet zo nauw nemen met de veiligheid. Nu moet ik er wel bijzeggen dat ik me hierdoor ook meer op andere events ben gaan toeleggen, niet meer zozeer de fuifwereld. En daar waarderen ze dan wel weer de kwaliteit en vakkennis die je erin steekt!! En daar betalen ze er ook voor.

Over het maken van opmerkingen naar collega's tijdens een produktie moet je me helemaal niet meer beginnen, werk ook als freelancer voor verschillende firma's. Maar moet regelmatig nieuwe bedrijven opzoeken, want als je iets teveel opmerkingen maakt over (onveilige) constructie's of vragen stelt bij trussbelastingen is de kans groot dat je binnen de kortste keren zonder werk zit! :Frown: 


greetz Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Als de nood het hoogst is, 
is het ongeluk nabij?
We wachten kennelijk allemaal tot er iets rampzaligs gebeurd...
want dan gaan de autoriteiten plotseling wel zeuren over van alles en nog wat
(het zal iedereen verbazen over welke pietluttigheden er dan eindeloos gezwetst zal worden)
maar nu er helemaal niets gecontroleerd wordt, 
doen ook maar weinigen hun best om zich aan de (weinig) regels en richtlijnen te houden.

Zonder snelheidscontroles zouden de snelwegen er ook heel anders uitzien.....
ook al heeft de meerderheid van de verkeersdeelnemers wel degelijk zijn/haar rijbewijs 
(vandaag werd ik weer eens ingehaald door een 'tante' die pittiger reed dan menige 'oom' op de weg! 

Dus dat zal met hijsen en heffen niet veel anders zijn.

----------


## DBAirwave

to OD:

Voor de dingen die we doen tot nu toe kunnen we meestal gewoon niet over de schreef gaan. Onze statieven worden zeker niet overbelast met het materiaal dat we hebben.

Nuja, ook wij hebben wel al enkele zéér serieuze fouten gemaakt, maar idd: ne mens begint er meer op te letten. Dus wij leren ook. Voor grotere toepassingen laten we het voorlopig over aan andere mensen, omdat die er wél verstand van hebben. Wij hebben nog nen hele weg af te leggen, dus ook nog veel te leren. Geen probleem dus als wij ook gewezen worden op onze fouten!

----------


## jo vaes

Het probleem is dat hoppyisten zich niet bij hun hobby houden en ook fatsoenlijke fuiven beginnen in te pikken. Deze mensen hebben geen personeelskosten en doen maar lekker op. Maakt niet uit hoe of wat, als het maar hangt. Al is het met een elastiek (bij wijze van spreken). Dit probleem situeert zich nogal in limburg! Vooral de kanten van Kinrooi enzo. Awel ik ben dat soort bedrijven KOTSBEU!!!! Die mogen van mij met hun aanhangwagen de beek in vliegen. Sorry dat ik het zo grof formuleer, maar ze maken de markt voor IEDEREEN kapot! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Het is GEWOON EEN TRIESTIGE SITUATIE !! En ik weet dat er veel mensen uit belgisch limburg het met mij eens zijn.


Groeten !! 
JO!!

----------


## luc2366

ook uit Vlaamsch-Brabant  :Big Grin:

----------


## jo vaes

IDEAAL! En ik vind ook dat hier iets dringend aan moet gebeuren!

----------


## G-LiTe

2 Jo,

Jo ik denk dat je gerust mag stellen dat deze situatie zo een beetje in de ganse benelux is en niet alleen ten domeine Kinrooi.

De ontwikkelingen van het laatste decennium op vlak van licht en geluid hebben apparatuur 'betaalbaar' gemaakt. Het resem copycats en clonen dat daarbij de markt overspoeld is hieraan debet, dit brengt de situatie met zich mee dat Piet met de aanhangwagen en van de buurtdisco's en trouwfeestjes ook die 100m truss kan kopen en ook die wapperlampen, waar hij jaren en jaren geleden zich zou moeten beperken tot die 4 sixbars op statief.

"Kortom het materiaal is betaalbaar, laten we er dan ook wat mee doen", is het motto.
En dus knaagt elk bedrijfje of semi-amateur op die wijze aan de onderkant van het niveau boven zich, en dit gaat stap voor stap zo in de ganse piramide van deze business.

Dat dit niet alleen aan de onderkant van deze business is bewijst de dagelijkse realiteit waar kleine ondernemingen zaterdags de locale fuif doen en 's maandags offerte uitbrengen op TV-klussen.

Het is realiteit en we zullen ermee moeten leren omgaan, het wordt vaak gegooid onder de term marktwerking.

Een heel eng bijverschijnsel van dit alles is dat het materiaal door al de copycats wel betaalbaar is geworden, maar de ervaring en de kennis, de leerschool om er mee om te leren gaan op een juiste en verantwoordelijke wijze blijft nog steeds dezelfde tijd en educatie vragen. Daar gaat het vaak fout.

Met de McLaren F1 heeft men een F1-bolide op de openbare weg losgelaten, gelukkig is ie niet echt betaalbaar (toch niet door mensen die from a way of living soms ook eens een takel en truss vasthebben  :Big Grin: ), denk je dat mocht ie goedkoop zijn er enkel ervaren race-piloten hun km's mee zouden maken?

G.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Geert en Jo,

ik begrijp de standpunten maar al te goed....
maar hoe zit het bij de niet-garagegebonden automonteurs... 
doet iedereen dit alleen maar voor de hobby of hebben we ook beunhazen in die sector.

kroegbazen / zaaleigenaars? -&gt; sportkantines en 'buurtfuiven'? 
restaurants? -&gt; frietkotten, macdo's  en shwarma's?
electromonteurs? -&gt; 
behangers?
schilders?
bouwvakkers?
hobbyboer/schapenhouders?
vissers?
bewakingsdiensten?

kortom in welke sector wordt er niet gebeund?
en wat is er tegen te doen?

----------


## Stevie

Ik denk dat dit alles te wijten is aan de lakse maatschappij waar we momenteel in leven.  Zolang alles loopt laten we het lopen... tot er iets ergs overkomt...  Dat men eens meer controles doet (zoals in het verkeer, maar dit brengt natuurlijk geld op voor de staatskas - vandaar de talrijke vallende sterren), controles voor veiligheid van geplaatste installaties en controles op zwartwerk.  Ik denk dat dan al veel van die kleine discoboertjes de pijp aan Maarten zal geven en het echte werk aan de mensen zal overlaten die het doen als broodwinning en kennis van zaken...  Want wij allen verliezen veel werk door deze hobby-mensen en tenslotte moeten wij blijven investeren en er dan nog eens van leven!  Maar zoals Rinus aanhaalt is dit een hedendaagse 'ziekte' in alle sectors  :Frown:

----------


## rinus bakker

In de Middeleeuwen ontstond ooit het Gilden systeem.
Daar waren de "Meesters" zowel concurrenten als collega's.
Dat laatste is door de markt toch behoorlijk om zeep geholpen.
En waar vroeger de Meesters de kwaliteitskriteria bepaalden en controleerden,
laat de overheid zich nu in beide categorien niet meer of steeds minder zien.
En is druk bezig met of wel al dan niet een 'korenwolfparkje' moeten inrichten 
of een burgemeester moeten kiezen of benoemen.
Of hoeveel leugens door politici en graaien door bestuurders kan worden rechtgeluld.
Wie zeurt over de beunhazen moet zich als consequentie daarvan dan maar verenigen
in een branche-club (Gilde) die wel bepaalt wat er al dan niet goed en/of fout is.
En anders:

Eigen schuld dikke bult. 
In de markt wordt de zak van de goedkoopste ook nooit echt gevuld!

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Het probleem is dat hoppyisten zich niet bij hun hobby houden en ook fatsoenlijke fuiven beginnen in te pikken. Deze mensen hebben geen personeelskosten en doen maar lekker op. Maakt niet uit hoe of wat, als het maar hangt. Al is het met een elastiek (bij wijze van spreken). Dit probleem situeert zich nogal in limburg! Vooral de kanten van Kinrooi enzo. Awel ik ben dat soort bedrijven KOTSBEU!!!! Die mogen van mij met hun aanhangwagen de beek in vliegen. Sorry dat ik het zo grof formuleer, maar ze maken de markt voor IEDEREEN kapot! Het is GEWOON EEN TRIESTIGE SITUATIE !! En ik weet dat er veel mensen uit belgisch limburg het met mij eens zijn.
> 
> 
> Groeten !! 
> JO!!



Hey Jo,

Ik denk dat het probleem in kinrooi niet zozeer een probleem is van de firma waar jij hier op doelt, maar van de twee "grote" voorgangers hiervan die zich het licht in de ogen niet gunden!!!! Ik denk wel dat je weet wie ik bedoel, ik heb nog lang voor 1 van deze firma's gewerkt, en jij voor de andere!!! Meer je hebt ergens wel een beetje gelijk!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## ronny

hey tuur

ook ik weet maar al te goed wat jij bedoeld en zoals je zelf al zei gunnen ze elkaar het licht niet, maar dat spelletje is nog altijd aan de gang hoor...

mvg
ronny

----------


## jo vaes

Ja, ik weet ook maar al te goed wie. Ik heb de hele historie al genoeg gehoord. Maar aan het verleden kunnen we niks veranderen dus ik vind dat we ergens toch een beetje de toekomst in de goede richting moeten sturen. Hoe we dit het beste doen zou ik niet durven zeggen.

Greetz

Jo

----------


## DBAirwave

We zijn weer goed bezig :Big Grin: 

!!!!!![:0]

Mensen die hun leven beu zijn :Big Grin: 




Misschien nog een geluk dat het alleen maar bij spots bleef...

Greetz

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DBAirwave_
> 
> We zijn weer goed bezig
> 
> !!!!!![:0]
> 
> Mensen die hun leven beu zijn
> 
> 
> ...



Alleen zijn dit -in tegenstelling tot de originele post- geen safety's :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Maar hier heb je alweer een voorbeeld van hoe het duidelijk NIET moet!

----------


## beyma

Wat een moeite voor 12 parren zeg.....pffff....[V][:0]

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

wat een onzin. 
dit spul weegt ongeveer 140kg
140/4= +/- 35kg per windverband.
dit soort fotos zijn onzin.
in werkelijkheid moeten we ons richten tot de werkelijke beunhazen.
dit is peanuts

zijn er mensen van de firma Aukes op dit forum?
hier zou ik wel eens een discusie aan willen gaan!

----------


## bibster

Jeroen,

Please elaborate... Aukes, als in 'Tom Aukes'?

Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

En die korte trussjes slaan op het eerste gezicht eigenlijk toch nergens op. 
Want de krachtenafdracht vindt vooral plaats op de hoekpunten die aan die tent-doek-drukdiagonalen zitten. 
(ik weet niet of je hier ook spreekt van windverbanden, ben geen tentbouwer, maar bij windverbanden stel ik me andere constructieve elementen voor.)

Maar wat mij wel opvalt is dat die grote trussen prompt (weer eens) verkeerd liggen:
de rechte koppelstaven horen in een onder of bovenvlak te liggen, en de driehoekvakwerken moeten in de 'vertikale' richting werken om de toelaatbare belasting uit de tabellen op te kunnen nemen..... 
HH .... tabellen ...  bij deze prutstruss? Het zagen & lassen ervan was al meer dan genoeg werk. 
Moeten er nou ook nog berekeningen bij? 
En dat dan ook nog weer eens in tabellen papier.
Ja da-a-ag... dan wordt het allemal hartstikke duur!

En wat zul je je eigenlijk druk maken over zo'n stuk truss:
twee 4-bars (12-5kg/stuk?) verdeeld over pakweg 5m, dat kan haast ook wel aan een enkele buis van 48x3mm in alu of staal! 
Dit illustreert dus vooral een hele berg werk op basis van onkunde en gebrek aan inzicht.

Ennuh...?
2 Jeroen...
welke discussie wil jij aangaan?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

weet iemand iets af van een groundsupport met een eigen gemaakt puntdak erop met een overspanning van 20 meter dat je in de open lucht kan neerzetten.
Ik had gehoord dat de firma Aukes er een had, maar omdat technische gegevens ontbreken dacht ik misschien is er iemand is die al eerder met dit groundsupport gewerkt heeft en weet hoe dit in elkaar zit.

Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Maar misschien is dit ook wel onzin

Toen men mij vroeg om ook even het decor weg te halen uit het dak kwam ik erachter dat een fittingschroevendraaier dus ook wel handig kan zijn bij je rigginguitrusting.

op deze foto is de staalkabels vastgemaak met kroonsteentjes als eindverbinding. 
ik schatte het gewicht op zo,n 40kg en het heeft boven het publiek gehangen.


[URL=http://www.imageshack.us][/URL

----------


## rinus bakker

En de dader ook meteen maar standrechtelijk geexecuteerd?

Rechtzaak is verspilde moeite.
De beste wijze van executie is touwens hem er zelf aan te hangen.
Trouwens wel overdreven hoor 4 van die blokjes boven elkaar!

----------

